
Warner music claimed my video defending their copyright in a lawsuit they lost - carlosr2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM6X2MEl7R8
======
bediger4000
What's all this about "Intellectual Property" promoting creation and helping
creators prosper? Watch this and be disabused of that notion.

